# What kind of plant is this?



## LesleyS (Jan 2, 2008)

A lady gave me seeds to this plant last year and I can't find her to ask again what it is. I thought she said it's a trumpet vine but it isn't a vine. I'm located in TX if that helps, my friends on east coast have never seen it before. Stunning plant!

I can't figure out how to post pictures>:shrug:


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

To post pictures you have to first place them in an online album. from there most of the album hosting sites have instructions on how to post the picture or a link to the album page.

Trumpet Vine is also called _Campsis radicans_. Do a google search to see if that's what you have.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Around here, although quite beautiful to look at, trumpet vine is a wild, noxious weed.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Is it an Angel's Trumpet, aka Brugmansia?


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like Brugmansia ?


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

oh DUH - just realised that the picture was an answer to the thread NOT the original question LOL - I'll go back in my box now


----------

